# non rinuncia al tocco glam



## candel

Hi what does this mean?

A Cannes piove ma Brad non rinuncia al tcco glam degli occhiali da sole! 
At Cannes it rains but Brad won't be without his celebrity sunglasses?

Thanks ragazzi...


----------



## london calling

Tcco?  You mean "tocco"....

_Glam_ means glamorous... I think it's ironic-


----------



## Ely_ane89

Sarà sicuramente un errore di battitura!!!!!

Comunque la versione italiana è giusta... credo lo sia anche quella inglese ma potrete dirlo meglio voi in quanto madrelingua


----------



## london calling

Ely_ane89 said:


> Sarà sicuramente un errore di battitura!!!!!
> 
> Comunque la versione italiana è giusta... credo lo sia anche quella inglese ma potrete dirlo meglio voi in quanto madrelingua


Per me _glam _non vuol dire celebrity.


----------



## Ely_ane89

london calling said:


> Per me _glam _non vuol dire celebrity.





Anche a me suona male quel "celebrity" !!! Con tutto che io ho parecchie difficoltà e lo sapete hi hi 

Direi più "glamorous sunglasses" e basta... ---> ???


----------



## london calling

Ely_ane89 said:


> Direi più "glamorous sunglasses" e basta... ---> ???



Sì. E' parecchio ironico.


----------



## Ely_ane89

Esatto! Aspettiamo una risposta di Candel


----------



## candel

I would think we would describe them as "celebrity sunglasses". Shades.


----------



## london calling

candel said:


> I would think we would describe them as "celebrity sunglasses". Shades.



No.  Not the same thing, in my opinion.


----------



## candel

I never hear anyone speak of glamorous glasses...I hear "shades" "designer glasses" and "celebrity sunglasses" is just a way of referring to the designer expensive sunglasses celebrities tend to wear....even in the rain...
I should add that it refers to Brad Pitt wearing his designer shades in Cannes in the rain which the writer pokes fun at...


*A Cannes piove ma Brad non rinuncia al tcco glam degli occhiali da sole!* means then that "At Cannes it is raining but Brad doesn't glamorous touch of some sunglasses.

What I was saying is that when we refer to such ostentatious sunglasses we call them designer sunglasses or celebrity sunglasses...any other suggestions? I cannot think past those two tbh...


----------



## london calling

candel said:


> I never hear anyone speak of glamorous glasses...I hear "shades" "designer glasses" and "celebrity sunglasses" is just a way of referring to the designer expensive sunglasses celebrities tend to wear....even in the rain...


That's the meaning, for sure: but how do you know that his _glam_ sunglasses are designer sunglasses? They could be anybody's.


----------



## candel

Is it not that they are expensive and designer which make them glamorous glasses? It is assumed of course that Brad Pitt isn't wearing shades from Walmart...
But you are right if you mean to imply that they are glamorous because he is wearing them...that is the halo of celebrity....


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me, non si parla di occhiali celebri/firmati (anche se sicuramente lo sono...) ma piuttosto del fatto che portare gli occhiali da sole è "glamour"/ è di moda/ è da "fighi"- da "divi".
 In sostanza, "anche se a Cannes piove, Brad Pitt non rinuncia ad un tocco di glamour/ a un vezzo da divi: gli occhiali da sole. Sempre e comunque. Di solito servono a non farsi riconoscere o a darsi "importanza".
Dire che lui non credo ne abbia proprio bisogno...


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Secondo me, non si parla di occhiali celebri/firmati (anche se sicuramente lo sono...) ma piuttosto del fatto che portare gli occhiali da sole è "glamour"/ è di moda/ è da "fighi"- da "divi".
> In sostanza, "anche se a Cannes piove, Brad Pitt non rinuncia ad un tocco di glamour/ a un vezzo da divi: gli occhiali da sole. Sempre e comunque. Di solito servono a non farsi riconoscere o a darsi "importanza".
> Dire che lui non credo ne abbia proprio bisogno...


Appunto. Dov sta scritto che sono firmati?


----------



## Nunou

LC,
secondo me non sta scritto da nessuna parte ma dubito che si metta gli occhialini comprati al mercatino rionale...e poi, se li mette lui fa "glamour" comunque! 
Mi viene da ridere se penso che magari aveva un orzaiolo grosso come un cappero o delle occhiaie spaventose e le voleva nascondere...altro che tocco di glamour!


----------



## elfa

Personally I don't have an issue with "designer sunglasses"  and I think the irony is still conveyed with that. (I'm not sure about "celebrity sunglasses" as a phrase though). 

To me, "Brad won't be without his designer sunglasses" works fine. Or something like

_It's raining in Cannes but, with his designer sunglasses, Brad won't give up on the glam look!_


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Elfa,
nella frase italiana, l'ironia sta nel fatto che piove e normalmente non c'è bisogno di proteggere gli occhi con gli occhiali da sole ...visto che il sole non c'è! Invece di dire che ha l'aria di un imbecille che indossa inutilmente gli occhiali da sole, attribuiscono
questa "stranezza" al fatto di volersi dare un tono, di voler essere "trendy". Se gli occhiali sono firmati oppure no, non lo dice nessuno, _molto probabilmente lo sono_....anche perché un "tocco di glamour" non te lo daresti certo con occhiali che si portavano 1- 2...o dieci anni fa.
Ma ripeto, il fatto stesso che li porta _lui_ potrebbe "far moda", per cui, in teoria può essere anche il più sgalfo/schifoso ed economico paio di occhiali da sole che si siano mai visti in giro...


----------



## elfa

Ciao Nunou 

penso di aver capito l'ironia della frase  Ma, scusami, la frase dice "...non rinuncia al tocco glam *degli* occhiali da sole" che mi fa pensare che gli occhiali da sole si può benissimo immaginare (come detto prima nei post sopra) sono di moda, eccome. Non lo so, forse c'è qualcosa che non riesco a capire...


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Elfa,
forse sono io che non capisco bene come girate la frase in inglese...  fatto sta che il "tocco di glamour" dovrebbe limitarsi a se stesso, senza ulteriori riferimenti ad "occhiali alla moda" ma solo ad "occhiali da sole". Nella frase italiana è questo che succede per cui la tua frase va benissimo ma personalmente toglierei designer...
"Degli" a mio avviso non è così determinante, qui si tratta di occhiali  ma, tanto per fare un altro esempio, si potrebbe dire 
"A Cortina, malgrado i 13° C sotto zero e la bufera di neve, Brad non rinuncia al tocco glam dei _capelli rasati_...e va in giro senza cappello!" Spero di essermi spiegata bene...

_It's raining in Cannes but, with his (designer) sunglasses, Brad won't give up on the glam look!

_Una domanda: si dice oppure no "a touch of glam/fashion" in Inglese? Così, tanto per capire se nella frase si può lasciare lo stesso stile espressivo...

Buona giornata!


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> _It's raining in Cannes but, with his designer sunglasses, Brad won't give up on the glam look!_



Couldn't it be 
"_It's raining in Cannes but, with his fashionable sunglasses, Brad won't  give up on the glam look!_" 
or 
"_It's raining in Cannes but, wearing hip sunglasses,  Brad won't  give up on the glam look!_" 
so we avoid "designer"...?


----------



## Nellieuk

It's raining in Cannes, but instead of throwing off the glam look, brad throws on the sunglasses


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Personally I don't have an issue with "designer sunglasses"  and I think the irony is still conveyed with that. (I'm not sure about "celebrity sunglasses" as a phrase though).
> 
> To me, "Brad won't be without his designer sunglasses" works fine. Or something like
> 
> _It's raining in Cannes but, with his designer sunglasses, Brad won't give up on the glam look!_


To me "glam" is like "glam rock " (Queen....) And that to me means extravagant, theatrical, not designer or trendy.


----------



## tananai

What's wrong with 'It's raining in Cannes, but Brad won't _do without/give up on_ his glam sunglasses.'?  That way we don't need any new adjectives


----------



## Nunou

LC,
in effetti vuol dire "che ha fascino (_charme)_", questo  è il significato originale di "glamour" e quanto riportato anche dai dizionari italiani. Ciò non toglie che il mondo della moda (e non solo) si è da tempo "_appropriato_" di questo termine e quindi il più delle volte viene ormai associato a qualsiasi cosa/tutto quanto  "è di moda/fa tendenza"  ma ripeto, nella nostra frase, secondo me non è il caso di farlo. 
Ciao.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> To me "glam" is like "glam rock " (Queen....) And that to me means extravagant, theatrical, not designer or trendy.


 
  I can't say I agree, Jo.  "Glam" can mean "glamorous" too without any obvious reference to "glam rock". E.g.

_You look very glam tonight_. (Two friends meeting up for a drink). 

  I don't think this would mean that one of them was dressed up à la Gary Glitter. 

 @ Nunou, I understand your earlier point about the _occhiali da sole_  not necessarily having anything to do with Brad Pitt being trendy, but  really I put in "designer" as an add-on because if you didn't there  would be no reference to the _tocco glam_ in my version 

@  Lo, no, I don't really think you can say "fashionable" or "hip  sunglasses" and still make the sentence sound very natural, or as ironic as the Italian. 

Actually, I like Nellie's solution:



Nellieuk said:


> It's raining in Cannes, but instead of throwing off the glam look, brad throws on the sunglasses


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> To me "glam" is like "glam rock " (Queen....) And that to me means extravagant, theatrical, not designer or trendy.


Verissimo (anche i Kiss se per questo ) e concordo, però in questo caso anche io penso che "glam" significhi sì particolari ma anche particolarmente/estremamente fashion (non trendy però, che secondo me è una cosa un po' diversa diversa e più massificata). Avevo proposto "hip" ma non mi ha considerata nessuno.... For the records: un noto stilista piuttosto classico (non glam) ha coniato un'eau de toliette che si chiama "Glamorous"...dubito echeggi il glam rock...!


----------



## Nunou

Io invece continuo a credere che, se non doveva nascondere gli occhi per qualche motivo, quegli occhiali li ha messi nonostante la pioggia, per alimentare il suo famosissimo "carisma", un tocco di _fascino/mistero/seduzione _particolare_/_in più o, come dicevo in un precedente intervento, per fare "il figo"/per esserlo ancora di più. De gustibus...
Non è propriamente una questione di _fashion.__.._perché un perfetto sconosciuto magari anche un po' tracagnotto non sarebbe _glamour_ con gli stessi occhiali_. _Va da sé che ognuno è libero di vedere le cose diversamente.


----------



## Lorena1970

E' vero comunque,* LC ha ragione*: glamorous è diverso da fashionable o hip. Glamorous ha a che fare con lo star system, con le superstar, con la stravaganza e l'atteggiamento teatrale. E' molto più che fashionable o hip. La mia citazione dell'eau de toliette era incompleta: non riecheggia il glam rock, ma certamente la stravaganza/eccezionalità/unicità dello star system sì!!!


----------



## candel

Yes you would say a touch of glam/fashion..."let us add a touch of glam to your wardrobe"...meaning that it will be spruced up with some nice new clothes (wardrobe as in clothes inside the physical wardrobe).


----------



## Nunou

Candel, 
grazie per la tua risposta alla mia domanda di qualche "post" fa...
Ne deduco che si può aggiungere solo a quello che sta nell'armadio e non a se stessi/a quello che si indossa.


----------



## Lorena1970

candel said:


> "let us add a touch of glam to your wardrobe"


I think this means more extravagant, eye-catching, special clothes than simply nice and fashionable new clothes...? Sort of "hyper clothes" (a famous shop in London was called "Hyper Hyper" and it used to sell extremely up to date unusual clothes)


----------



## candel

I felt sure you would I just didn't want to confuse anyone without your level of competence in both languages...I often need clarification...

@London, your stuck in the seventies methinks!  glam these days means fashionable...consider the popular tv show...the only way is essex. In that you get the sort of language of the essex chav...."alright babe" and "a bit of glam"...glam-rock is a different thing to the glam of today...it is really encapsulated by the British "star" Jordan...
@elfa...http://sfoptics.com/category/blog/designer-sunglasses/


----------



## london calling

candel said:


> @London, you're stuck in the seventies methinks!  Glam these days means fashionable...consider the popular tv show...the only way is Essex. In that you get the sort of language of the essex chav...."alright babe" and "a bit of glam"...glam-rock is a different thing to the glam of today...


Fair enough, _fashionable_ it is then. 

 We don't get_ The only way is Essex _(and I wouldn't watch it if we did...I loathe Estuary English).

Ps: corrected a couple typos, hope you don't mind...


----------



## candel

Please don't take my knowledge on the matter as implying that I am in any way an afficionado myself...or I might have to sue...


----------

